# Adding coral to new tank



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

New reef tank, and I'm wondering how to get the coral to root into the rocks, any advice is wanted. Thanks a lot


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

depends on the type of corals. if they have a soft fleshy body like xenia then tie them down with some floss or string but dont do it too tight. After about a week or so, they self attach. if they're on a frag rock or have a skeleton, then the gel or a putty depending on the size. If they're a zoanthid, then the glue may work but if you put them in a low flow area, they may just stick to something on their own (same with the xenia type corals). Do be careful with corals, they may sting you and some are toxic. Be sure to check the toxicity of the coral type before you buy and how they transfer the toxins and sting.


----------



## Justonce94 (Apr 23, 2011)

It just really depends on your preference. Also be sure to ask the people at the pet store for there opinion on what they think is best.

Also be sure to check out the caring for your aquarium website-


Welcome to our website! - CaringForYourAquarium.com


----------

